# Poundland Venom Extractor



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Recently in poundland I noticed they are stocking a venom extractor.

It clearly has a picture of a snake and a T on the front (as well as a wasp) and while it dosn't exactly say it is suitable for use on venomous snakes the suggestion is certainly there. Out of interest I opened it up and the suction cup is probably only about 2cm big.

Does anyone else see where this is possibly going....


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

? :shock: but... but... but it's poundland and we're in the UK...


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> ? :shock: but... but... but it's poundland and we're in the UK...


:lol2: I think its aimed at holiday makers as it was in their holiday bits section. Just see some idiot buy it, go out looking for something nasty, get themselves bitten and then wonder why they die after using a £1 venom extractor.

I guess someone could buy one on the off chance they get bitten by an adder......


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> :lol2: I think its aimed at holiday makers as it was in their holiday bits section. Just see some idiot buy it, go out looking for something nasty, get themselves bitten and then wonder why they die after using a £1 venom extractor.
> 
> I guess someone could buy one on the off chance they get bitten by an adder......


Oh well that's ok though - Darwinism & all that...


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> Oh well that's ok though - Darwinism & all that...


Darwin Award more like.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I hope they sell them up my way..... We have a hell of a problem with cobras in the back garden..... LOL
I don't think they work anyway... Probably helps with the placebo effect of a wasp sting on some people....
Or you could use it for making Elf nickies on your neck......


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Darwin Award more like.


erm... zactly!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure these would go down a treat as a comedy christmas gift for my colleagues :whistling2:

What will they think of next!!!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> I'm pretty sure these would go down a treat as a comedy christmas gift for my colleagues :whistling2:
> 
> What will they think of next!!!


I was thinking the same.
I might get some and hand them to anyone who visits the house........ "just in case"

can't wait to see the look on the Avon lady's face :gasp:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

AZUK said:


> I was thinking the same.
> I might get some and hand them to anyone who visits the house........ "just in case"
> 
> can't wait to see the look on the Avon lady's face :gasp:


 
HAHAHA.

These are worth buying just for a laugh.....LOL


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> I'm pretty sure these would go down a treat as a comedy christmas gift for my colleagues :whistling2:
> 
> What will they think of next!!!


Thats pretty much all it would be good for :whistling2:

If you want me to try and pick you a few up let me know.


----------

